# Misc. Stuff for sale



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Must be that time of year...

1. ATV Bag by CORTECH - SOLD
2. 10 amp battery charger, 6 or 12 volt, (not automatic) $10
3. ROLA Expandable roof top bag - SOLD
4. Pneumatic auto body sanders, Campbell Hausfeld Dual action orbital and "Mechanics" dual piston straight line sander (model M57DB).
$15 each or both for $20
5. Misc. power tools:
A. 2 1/3 HP Skilsaw circular saw SOLD
B. An older Sears Craftsman circular saw model 315.27782 ($20)
C. Craftsman 3/8 inch electric drill ($10)
D. Black & Decker single speed jig saw ($5)
Price for each item as noted or take them all for $30 
6. Smaller Genie jet vac (shop vac) wet/dry vac. SOLD
7. Craftsman heat gun - 3 preset temperatures, works instantly - $25 - pic will be uploaded soon.

Please call or text Matt, 801-628-6600 (texts are usually best)
I live in Hooper, work in Sunset and can arrange to meet you anywhere near that area.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Heat Gun Pic


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

Some things have sold, plus I have 4 ladders for sale:
2 20' extension ladders (200 lb rating)
https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40698858&cat=640
8' aluminum step ladder (250 lb rating)
https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40698947&cat=640
8' fiberglass step ladder (300 lb rating)
https://www.ksl.com/?nid=218&ad=40698988&cat=640


----------

